# Olive oil question...



## retiredguy (Jan 30, 2011)

Can you see this mold like nodules in the oil? I tried shaking it with no effect.

I bought it in DEC from Walmart and stored it in our 68* cellar. I love olive oil, it's so clear you can read a newspaper threw it. 

There's no 800# to call and my wife doesn't know what to make of it either. We didn't open it because I'm thinking I may have to take it back based on what the experts here say. Thanks.


----------



## BigAL (Jan 30, 2011)

At 68* I don't think it should do that.  And if it did get cold, when you warm it up to room temp is should be fine, from what I've learned.  Head back to wally world and pick up some steaks and mushrooms while your there, .....you know .....for tonight when I come by. 

Any expiration date?


----------



## Mimizkitchen (Jan 30, 2011)

YUCK YUCK YUCK, take it back, i've never seen anything like that... Maybe the company has a website you could check...


----------



## blissful (Jan 30, 2011)

I would just bring it upstairs and put it by a heating vent or in the sun where it is warmer and see if goes clear. If it doesn't, take it back.

I'm more likely to think it is the oil solidifying (sp?) or it has a water/liquid component that is separating out coated by olive oil. 

What happens when it is warmed to 75 degrees F?

Different oils solidify at different temperatures. I have coconut oil in the basement, some of it solidfies as 72 degrees F, some solidifies at 90 degrees F. When an oil solidfies depends on how it is processed. A hydrogenated oil (think shortening) is liquid processed into a solid at regular room temperatures.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## AnnieDrews (Jan 30, 2011)

I wouldn't mess with it. It might be rancid...I hate rancid fats. Take it back and get refund or exchange.


----------



## forty_caliber (Jan 30, 2011)

Even if it clears when moved to a warmer location it looks contaminated.  Take it back.  To me, it would not be worth the risk of getting the family sick.

.40


----------



## chopper (Jan 30, 2011)

I have always heard that two years is the longest you can keep olive oil.  Maybe the store kept it too long before it got to you.  I would take it back.  It just doesn't look right!


----------



## retiredguy (Jan 30, 2011)

Thank you everyone for  the input.

Well it cleared up a lot maybe 80% but there are still some deposits on the bottom. If it doesn't totally clear up by tomorrow I'll return it. Thanks again.


----------



## Rocklobster (Jan 30, 2011)

I'd take it back. I have been reading many stories about olive oil.  There is lots of fake or blended stuff on the market.  Who knows what you've got.


----------



## blissful (Jan 30, 2011)

Freezing Olive Oil | The Olive Oil Source

"Oil that has not been winterized will clump and form needle-like crystals at refrigerator temperatures as the longer chain fats and waxes in the oil congeal, but the oil will not usually harden completely unless chilled further. Some olive varieties form waxes that produce long thin crystals, others form waxes that congeal into rosettes, slimy clumps, clouds, a swirl of egg white like material, or white sediment that the consumer may fear represents spoilage. These visual imperfections also may form outside the refrigerator during the winter when oil is exposed to cold temperatures during transport. The white color in the hardened oil does not indicate spoilage."

I thought this was interesting information--above.

I'm not aware of any visual clues to an oil being rancid. I thought the only way to tell if oil was rancid was by taste and smell. HTH


----------



## sparrowgrass (Jan 30, 2011)

I have a very cold cabinet in my kitchen and my olive oil does that every winter.  No worries--it is fine.


----------



## blissful (Jan 30, 2011)

sparrowgrass said:


> I just haven't been the same
> since that house fell on my sister.


 
 Glinda--that cracks me up every time I see your signature.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

blissful said:


> Glinda--that cracks me up every time I see your signature.


 
I got it as a t-shirt...funny, my sister doesn't like it.


----------



## cmarchibald (Jan 30, 2011)

blissful said:


> I would just bring it upstairs and put it by a heating vent or in the sun where it is warmer and see if goes clear. If it doesn't, take it back.
> 
> I'm more likely to think it is the oil solidifying (sp?) or it has a water/liquid component that is separating out coated by olive oil.
> 
> ...


That's exactly what my coconut oil looks like when it solidifies....but put the bottle in some lukewarm water and 10 min later it looks totally normal again.  I would try that with this bottle and if nothing changes then I'd take it back.  If you're worried about damaging the label by putting it in water (in case you have to take it back) then put it in a plastic bag and then put the bag in the pot of water.  Water doesn't need to be especially hot.


----------



## blissful (Jan 30, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I got it as a t-shirt...funny, my sister doesn't like it.


LOL
I have a sister too. Mine's more like the girl in the Trop50 commericial.
'Ladies, you don't say GOODER, There's no such word as GOODER'
'But, Jane, you look GOODER'
'Do I?'
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W0NIgWipLjs

This is not thread drift.  It's all related to olive oil in some way, I just haven't figured out how it is related.


----------



## Bigjim68 (Jan 30, 2011)

I would just take it back.  Not worth the risk


----------



## pacanis (Jan 30, 2011)

Bigjim68 said:


> I would just take it back. Not worth the risk


 
Yeah. See if they have a gooder one on the shelf.


----------



## blissful (Jan 30, 2011)

pacanis said:


> Yeah. See if they have a gooder one on the shelf.


 Y'ur killin' me


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 30, 2011)

blissful said:


> LOL
> I have a sister too. Mine's more like the girl in the Trop50 commericial.
> 'Ladies, you don't say GOODER, There's no such word as GOODER'
> 'But, Jane, you look GOODER'
> ...


 
My sister is like that, too...especially after she makes a meal with olive oil.


----------



## Barbara L (Jan 31, 2011)

I love DC! You all save me from having to spend money at comedy clubs and therapists! 

Barbara


----------



## mrs.mom (Jan 31, 2011)

I think it looks awful. You should return it back.


----------



## retiredguy (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm keeping the oil.

Except for about a teaspoon or less of those nodules at the very bottom the olive oil cleared up fine. 

And special thanks to *blissful*...

...for the official olive oil source link. Thanks good enough for me.


----------



## jennyema (Feb 1, 2011)

At 68 degrees it should never have gone cloudy in the first place.

My kitchen is at 55 in the winter and my oil never goes cloudy.


----------



## blissful (Feb 1, 2011)

retiredguy said:


> I'm keeping the oil.
> 
> Except for about a teaspoon or less of those nodules at the very bottom the olive oil cleared up fine.
> 
> ...


 You are keeping it! Hip hip hooray! 
You're welcome.
I'm always facinated by this kind of stuff.
Have a gooder day, I know I will.


----------



## sparrowgrass (Feb 1, 2011)

I made a T-shirt with my sig line on it, and wore it to a family gathering.  My sis was a little miffed until I gave her her own shirt.  Then it was ok!


----------



## megamark (Feb 6, 2011)

That's really odd. I've had unrefined olive oil solidify on me but the solids were much, much smaller than that. Could something have gotten in the bottle to contaminate it? If I were you I would take my loss and get some more.


----------



## retiredguy (Feb 7, 2011)

Since my last post it cleared up entirely ...to the very last drop. It must have been colder there than when I checked the temp.

I've had an appreciation of olive oil since I heard my Mom saying it was probably the only hands on thing with a direct link to the time of Christ.  Folks would use it for lamp oil.


----------



## blissful (Feb 13, 2011)

Retired guy, glad to hear your oil cleared up!

From that interesting website, I learned that the natural waxes produced on the olives, are what creates the problems, even at higher temperatures (room temperatures). It was an interesting read, and I hadn't known that olive oil had to be winterized to avoid the problem. Though I'm not sure it would need to be winterized for me or my use. I learn something new every day.

I saw the Wizard of Oz last night. I was wrong, Glinda (witch of the North) was not the sister to the witch of the East. The sister to the Witch of the East, the one with the house on her, was the Witch of the West. Apparently I have my witches mixed up. 
SparrowGrass, your sister should try to be gooder about the t-shirt. 

This only proves one thing for me, the more I know, the less I know.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 13, 2011)

blissful said:


> Retired guy, glad to hear your oil cleared up!
> 
> From that interesting website, I learned that the natural waxes produced on the olives, are what creates the problems, even at higher temperatures (room temperatures). It was an interesting read, and I hadn't known that olive oil had to be winterized to avoid the problem. Though I'm not sure it would need to be winterized for me or my use. I learn something new every day.
> 
> ...


 
You were right the first time!  I got my laugh!  I'll have to point it out to my Sis.


----------



## blissful (Feb 13, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> You were right the first time! I got my laugh! I'll have to point it out to my Sis.


Ha ha ha, I'm so lame, don't ya love it. I'll try to do gooder.


----------



## Josie1945 (Feb 13, 2011)

Reminds me of my sister also 

Josie


----------

